# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Video trải nghiệm du thuyền Bhaya đẳng cấp 4 Sao cùng Công ty du lịch Viễn Đông

## dlviendong

Hãy tặng người thân của bạn một món  quà mùa hè độc đáo bằng hải trình  khám phá Hạ Long trên du thuyền  Bhaya. Hãy xả những nóng bức của mùa hè  và áp lực công việc bằng cảm  giác lênh đênh ngắm cảnh vịnh, thưởng thức  hải sản tươi ngon và thảnh  thơi ngủ giữa biển đêm. Bhaya còn có nhiều  hoạt động hấp dẫn phù hợp  cho mọi thành viên trong gia đình bạn. Hãy thử  để cảm nhận một kì nghỉ  hè tuyệt vời nhất bên những người thân!




Quyến rũ và sang  trọng, Bhaya là cầu nối giữa Hạ Long với những người  đam mê du thuyền.  Hãy tận hưởng những phút giây thư giãn, thưởng ngoạn  phong cảnh và chia  sẻ khoảnh khắc quý giá với người bạn thương yêu.

 *Địa chỉ : Số 5, Lý Nam Đế, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội.
 Điện thoại: 04.3 926 4363
 Fax 04 3 926 4364
 Email: Sales@dulichtrongoi.com

 Website: Công ty du lịch Viễn Đông, Dịch vụ du lịch trong nước, quốc tế tại Hà Nội, Đặt tour du lịch ngay hôm nay để có giá tốt nhất*

----------

